# Dilemma! Oberon or Noreve?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I think I may be selling a few things and will have enough money to buy an Oberon or Noreve K3 case. But which one?!? 

Noreve: I really don't want to wait for a month for a Noreve, and I found a black one for sale here in the US. But I'd prefer brown, but black would work, too, though not my 1st choice. I REALLY like that the Noreve can either be a book style or stand style case. But do I want to settle for black? And it is kind of plain compared to the Oberon. But the style is exactly what I am looking for. 

Oberon: Just beautiful. And great colors. Stand style is not an option, but I prefer book style. But it would be nice to have the option of either one, like the Noreve. I'd have to wait several weeks for the Oberon as well. Plus I'd be supporting a small business based in the US. 

Argh! Any insights from those of you who have either?? I don't think I could go wrong with either. This is more of a thinking-out-loud. But if you do have any feedback I'd love to hear it!!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have both and the Noreve wins for me.  It is lighter, sleeker and more comfortable to hold in my opinion.  I also like the Noreve rails better than the Oberon straps.  Once I got my Noreve, my husband asked me to order one for him as well.  At that time, we had 4 Oberons.  We sold 3 of them and will probably sell the last one soon.  For me, the Noreve was well worth the wait.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just to clarify, we have K2s and they do not have the easel on the Noreve.  My mother has the Noreve K3 case and really likes the easel.  Her only criticism is that she wishes her case had a magnetic snap like the Noreve K2 case.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback. I thought the K3 case had a magnetic snap? Or is it a regular snap? 

Thanks!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

The Noreve K3 case is not magnetic and is just a regular snap.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You will probably get mostly recommendations for the Oberon here on KB, it seems to be the case of choice.  But I would take a Noreve over an Oberon any time.  I bought two different Oberon covers, and ended up selling both of them, it's just not the cover for me.  The Oberons are absolutely beautiful leather, I agree with that, but I always felt it was too heavy and bulky.  It didn't fold back very neat and flat, even after working with it for about a month.  The Noreve is a much plainer cover, but the leather is SO soft, and it folds back completely flat for reading, which I love.  I had two Noreves when I had my K2, and I have a Noreve cover on my Nook, but haven't bought one for my K3.  I had planned to save my money and get one sometime soon, but I now have the lighted Amazon cover and I absolutely love it, so I probably won't get a Noreve now.

If you decide to get a Noreve, don't settle for the black if that's not what you want.  True, it takes a long time to get one special ordered, but the colors are SO pretty.  I had the pink and the purple for my K2, the pink is a very soft pink, the purple is a very vivid purple.  I have the baby blue for my Nook, and it's a very soft blue color.

Good luck with your decision.  Keep in mind, if you get one or the other and you don't really like it, you probably wouldn't have any trouble selling it here on KB.  I bought and sold both of my Oberons here.  Never bought a Noreve here, they don't come up for sale very often.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hm, in a flash I would pick the Noreve, but I dont like the Easel.  Just to really confuse you, Kate Spade Leather covers are on sale for $89 - black red and pink.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you guys again for the feedback.

Could someone tell me how the Noreve and Oberon compare to the Amazon lighted cover for weight?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I remember having seen somewhere that the lighted Amazon cover is actually heavier than the K3 Oberon.

I also would like to throw in here that having had an Oberon for both my K2 and K3, the K3 Oberon is actually much nicer than the previous version. The leather they use now is less pebbled, MUCH softer and more supple, and the whole cover is not only lighter, but also nicer to the touch.

I've never had a Noreve, because the inside wallet thingy really puts me off, but they do look like really nice covers - I would be tempted by their vintage collection. But thankfully I am totally happy with my K3 Oberon


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't like the idea of the pockets either... that's why I have passed on some other covers. But the easel and book style I really like... grr!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't have an Oberon cover so I can weigh it, but the Amazon lighted cover weighs 7.8 ounces.  One thing you need to consider too, with the Oberon you will still need to add the weight of a clip-on light for night time reading.  The total weight of the Amazon lighted cover includes the light.  I found the Oberon covers felt heavy, I don't feel that way about the Amazon cover.

Here's what I got on the Noreve:  My Noreve cover for my Nook weighs 6.6 ounces, with a Kandle light it weighs 7.9 ounces, and with a Mighty Brite flex light it weighs 9.6 ounces.  So the Noreve with the Kandle clip-on light weighs almost exactly the same as the Amazon lighted cover.  The Mighty Brite light is heavier because it uses AAA batteries.

So are you totally confused now


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I just weighed my Oberon, and it weighs 7.5oz. Hope this helps, and good luck with your decision  .

Ultimately, you should go with what will make you happy. For me, I just love looking and petting my cover, so the visual and the quality of leather and how it felt were really important to me. Also, I never used a book light before the Kindle (I have good reading lamps all over my house and by my bedside), and still don't use one (except on the plane), so to me a light wasn't a decisive factor.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have both the Amazon lighted cover and the Noreve for my K3.  I don't use the wallet on the Noreve and wish they would make one with out it but it doesn't bother me to have it there.  I didn't think I would like the easel but I find that I use it and miss it when I'm using my Amazon cover.  I miss the light when I'm using my Noreve.  The light is more important to me than the easel so I end up using my Amazon cover most of the time.  Weight wise, they are so close that any weight difference is imperceptible to me.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, thank you guys for really going out of your collective way to give me this information! I really appreciate it! 

I had a lighted Amazon case, but really didn't like the idea of the hinges. So I returned it and just use a reading light when in bed. If the two cases are relatively the same weight as the lighted case, then that's not too bad I guess. My reading light is quite light so doesn't add that much weight. Plus, I will take the Kindle out of the case and put it in the Belkin sleeve when I plan on reading on the go (I hate having a heavy pocketbook). 

I think I plan on the Oberon since I love the designs and like the idea of getting it from America and supporting small businesses here. But, like someone else mentioned, I can always sell it here if for some reason I don't like it. 

I wish I could get both but I think my husband would freak out! Ha!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the Oberon for a few reasons. I do not like the hinges. I don't like the idea of poking metal into my kindle and I don't like the fact that the kindle is only secure on that one side. Also, I don't find my Oberon to be heavy at all. I love the balance I have as I hold my kindle with the case open... true pleasure to hold. Personally I don't like to fold the cover back... as I said, I love the feel of the cover resting on the palm of my hand with the left side supported by my thumb. My DS however is a folder. The 1st day he got his Medici it folded all the way back and rested there snug.  (I do think his Medici was softer than my TofL which has more intricate design)  

Whichever cover you ultimately decide on I am sure you will love. You are in a win-win situation!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Wow, thank you guys for really going out of your collective way to give me this information! I really appreciate it!


We all love spending other people's money.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Kuklachica, 

Now that you have decided on an Oberon, can we pick the color and style for you? Maybe a skin? We're having too much fun to quit now!

Signed,
Your Personal Shoppers


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think she already got a skin, it's posted on another thread.  I'm thinking maybe she'll get an Oberon in........Saddle, maybe?


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I', guessing Chocolate Medici... (allright I remember it from the other thread   ) 

You will love it!!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Close!! Bold Celtic Knot in Saddle!! Ordered it last night!! I can't wait!!



With my new skin!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful combo!  Please report back and let us know how you like the Oberon after you've used it for a while.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a beautiful Oberon! I have the Celtic Hounds in wine and it's just as lovely. I have 4 or 5 Oberon cases. Currently, my K2 is in a pink croc JavoEdge flip. It's time to switch back to an Oberon just for a change. I love love love the feel and weight of the Oberon. 

Maybe one day I'll get a Noreve.


----------

